# New Nano~Fluval Chi



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Spiffy setup!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

That's gorgeous. I like how you kept it barebottom. It really adds to the clean effect. Hopefully the LEDs can sustain the anubias and DHG long-term.

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you both! I will be using the desk lamp beside it for additional lighting. It has a spiral compact daylight bulb...should be enough. The stock lighting is not enough to keep any plant alive.

here is a pic of just the stock led lighting


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I picked one of these up and then saw that the stock lighting was horrible, so now, I only use it as a rimless nano. I don't even use the little light/filter combo. Maybe if someone pulled a McGyver it could be better for live plants.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

ive seen a chi setup where they used a light on top of it all so that they could use the top "pool"/return to plant some emersed items too. not sure how much of that light trickled down to be useful in the tank it's self tho


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am sure one could find suitable lighting and skip the waterfall if they wanted. I had the little light set ups on my small nanos that worked great for plants. Bettas do not like bright light though, and if the DHG won't work, I can get something else.roud:


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I skipped the waterfall/filter combo and use a mini HOB/skimmer combo with a light similar to the Hamptons that people use. Looks pretty good.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New pics of the bettas~
The male got a split in his tail from the trip. I am treating with almond leaf tea.








The female


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

that male is amazing!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you.:icon_smil


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, awesome bettas. you breeding?


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

F22 said:


> wow, awesome bettas. you breeding?


I hope to, but not right away. I am going to give them some time to heal up and get in prime condition. Thank you.



dirtyhermit said:


> Stunning!


Thank you.

I love them already.:tongue:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

A couple videos of Zen~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIGbzDgfe6c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVB4SRmgX8E


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

lovely betta!!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Justin.:smile:


----------



## Kwokwok (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow the male looks like those samurais in movies dressed in white!!

Question: with the waterflowing down the brown cube thing coming out of the filter (sry for the bad wording) ,won't it quickly create a moss/slime layer


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks. I don't think so. There's no light there really, and it's easily removed and cleaned anyway.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I made a lid for night and when I am away.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish and tank!!


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Beautiful betta...and nice tank...


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Been looking for an all white half moon forever. Crazy jealous. Nice tank and awesome betas...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone..:icon_smil


----------



## BettaBoy (Dec 14, 2010)

AHHHH I NEED ALMOND LEAVES<<<<<>>>>> 
Im fixing my cellophanes lower tail ATM but its slow due to not having almond leave 
were do you get them


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh shoot..I have not researched where to get new ones. I bought them here, a year or so ago from someone who was selling them. I would look on ebay, and ask on ultimate bettas, or betta breeders. You might also look on aquabid.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

waterfaller1 said:


> I made a lid for night and when I am away.


Why not make a cardboard cutout of the opening, take it to your local glass shop and have them cut you a piece of plexiglass to match. It would only cost a few dollers and wouldnt distract from the simplicity of the tank. Plus it would be 24hr prevention against him jumping ship.

Beautiful betta BTW


----------



## oaksw12 (Nov 15, 2010)

waterfaller1 said:


>



He looks angry in that pic, did you not give him enough attention?


----------



## Zac (Dec 16, 2010)

beautiful man! keep it up. I'd be so scared about that thing falling over on that stand, lol.


----------

